
Health Insurers Are Vacuuming Up Details About You–And It Could Raise Your Rates - dsr12
https://www.propublica.org/article/health-insurers-are-vacuuming-up-details-about-you-and-it-could-raise-your-rates/amp
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17550315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17550315)

